# A healthy diet



## emili (May 30, 2007)

Food is one of life's greatest pleasures. All foods, if eaten in moderation, can be a part of a healthy diet. If your favorite foods are high in fat, salt, sugar, and calories, limit how often you eat them, but don't cut them out entirely. Eat smaller servings, eat them less often, or look for healthy substitutes. The key to a healthy, balanced diet is moderation. Eat a wide variety of foods, especially those high in nutrients, such as whole grains, fruits, vegetables, low-fat dairy products, fish, lean meats, and poultry. Find creative ways to add fruits and vegetables to mealsAdd apple chunks, pineapple, and raisins to tuna salad. Add lots of colorful vegetables, such as red cabbage, carrots, and spinach, to green salads. Top with orange, nectarine, or grapefruit slices. Add green, red, or yellow pepper strips, carrots, cucumber, and broccoli to a pasta or potato salad. Add vegetables to pizza and sandwiches, and add fruits to yogurt and cereals.


----------

